# animation speichern in CS3 [hilfe]



## tobias770 (23. Mai 2007)

hallo!

Ich hab mir ein paar unserbars gemacht und würde diese gerne animieren... nachdem ich mit der animation fertig war wollte ich speichern aber ich weiß nicht wie man das speichern muss um es auch ins internet hochladen zu können... unter einer früheren PS Version musste man die "optimierte Version speichern"... diesen Button gibt es jetzt aber nicht mehr bei CS3!

Weiß also jemand wie ich die animation speichern kann


Mein Photoshop: ADOBE PHOTOSHOP CS3 EXTENDEND Version 10.0 

danke vielmals! liebe Grüße!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Und in der neuen CS3-Version ist kein Handbuch oder Hilfe dabei? 

P.S. Bitte achte in Zukunft auf die hier gängige Netiquette, speziell den Punkt Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke.


----------



## tobias770 (23. Mai 2007)

Währe wirklich toll, könntet ihr mir eine Antwort geben. Beim Handbuch find ich mich gar nicht zurecht! 

Liebe Grüße aus Österreich!


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. Mai 2007)

Deutsche Version?

Alex


----------



## tobias770 (23. Mai 2007)

ja, deutsche version!

lg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Mai 2007)

Klassischer Fall von Eigentor... http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/274268-cs3-deutsch.html

Sorry, aber da kannst Du von uns keine Hilfe erwarten.


----------



## TeQs (23. Mai 2007)

köstlich


----------

